# PSA: dont forget to renew your rental ads!



## TUGBrian (Jan 25, 2018)

Appears January is a big month for ad expiration as well!

dont forget to log back into the marketplace and renew your ads for 2018!  (we had 300+ ads expire in january alone!)



To make any changes to your ads posted in the TUG marketplace you simply need to log in here:  https://tug2.com/timeshare-rentals/


once doing so, click the Timeshare Marketplace drop down option at the very top of the screen and select _*"view your classified ads*_"  which will display all of the ads you have created in the marketplace and below each ad are all the options to make the appropriate changes!


----------

